# Carnita Side-Dishes?



## Drummercook

Hey all!

I'm cooking up some carnitas for my friends tomorrow night (april break party! high school is killing me...). I've got the actual carnita recipe down, but now i just need some sides! Guac and salsa for the tacos, but I was thinking maybe a red cabbage slaw or something... Any ideas?


----------



## elaine l

I say rice, refried or other beans.


----------



## Jeff G.

Camote--- Peel and dice 4 sweet potatoes, bake for 45 minutes, covered in a buttered dish at 375.  Add 1/2 cup honey, 1/2 butter and sprinkle with cinnamon. Bake and additional 15 minutes uncovered...


----------



## MexicoKaren

Elaine is so right - here in Mexico, they would be served with Mexican style rice on the side, and beans. Soft corn tortillas. Everyone just fills their tortillas with meat, rice, beans, salsa, maybe some thinly-sliced radishes. No cheese, no lettuce. 

To make your rice, saute one cup of rice, chopped onion, chopped tomato, one chopped serrano or jalapeno chile, minced garlic in some oil. Add a scant two cups of chicken broth (or tomato broth if you can find it) and cook on low for about 20 minutes. Let sit for about 5-10 minutes, fluff and serve. For beans, try a can or two of black beans, add some garlic and chopped onion, a little (maybe 1/2 tsp) cumin and let it cook for 15 minutes or so. Yummy.


----------



## babetoo

it all sounds wonderful to me. where do u live?



babe


----------

